# كيف اصير انسانا جديدا؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (20 مارس 2009)

كيف أصير انسانا جديدا؟


سؤال يردده الالوف اليوم؟


الطلاب ،والعمال،والمدرسون،والحكام،والعلماء،والأغنياء،والفقراء،والمساجين...


ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟


كيف أنال الحياة الأبدية ؟كيف أصبح انسانا جديدا؟كيف أتأكد من قبول الله لي؟كيف أعرف أن خطاياي مغفورة؟


هذه الأسئلة جميعها يلخصها سؤال رئيس سجن مدينة فيلبي الوارد ذكره في سفر أعمال الرسل(16 : 30 )الذي سأل بولس الرسول قائلا""(ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟)؟


فأجابه بولس جوابا صائبا محددا:""آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص"

""
الجواب


هو لك ،ان كنت تسأل السؤال نفسه،ان الطريقة الوحيدة التي تصبح فيها انسانا جديدا،هي أن


 تختار المسيح ربا ومخلصا شخصيا لك ،هذاالاختيار يغير حياتك تماما بقوة الله القادر على كل شئ


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

لكل من يهمه الامر ، ولكل من يسأل كيف أخلص ، فالخلاص وحده بالمسيح يسوع ربنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا جميل
علي الموضوع المفيد 
ربنا يرعاكي
دمتي بود​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا يانيفين ، واحب من قلبي ان تكوني صديقتي ، أحبكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا ليكي

Joyful Song​*


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا نيفين وميكيل، وأصلي للرب حتى يبارككم ويرعاكم


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

جميل يا Joyful SongJoyful Song

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2009)

*ميررسى على موضوعك الجميل
ينقل للمرشد الروحى​*


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بنت الملك وكوكومان ودونا نبيل على دخولكم الحلو ، أحبكم من كل قلبي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مارس 2009)

> ""(ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟)؟
> 
> 
> فأجابه بولس جوابا صائبا محددا:""آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص"


 
موضوع بجد جميل
مرسي
​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكم بالمقابل ، وربنا يبارككم


----------



## أَمَة (31 مارس 2009)

في المسيح يصير الإنسان خليقة جديدة
 شكرا ليكي يا جويفل سونع
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا" بنوتا على مشاركتك ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا" يا أمة على مشاركتك اللطيفة ، وربنا يباركك ببركة خاصة ، ويعطيك سؤل قلبك


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياجو علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" لك  على كلامك الحلو .....والروعة أكثر هودخولك المشرف ، وفرحت وشكرت الرب انه نال اعجابك


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2009)

سؤال مهم ، يسأله الكثيرين ، ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص ؟. هذا الموضوع البسيط يساعدك على الاجابة الوافية


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

سؤال مهم ؟ّ!    ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص ؟....للأجابة عليه ....هذا الموضوع المبسط يساعدك


----------

